# PowerPro Stretchers



## emtx22001 (Dec 28, 2005)

I am looking for anyone who is using or knows anyone who is using these PowerPro Stretchers by Stryker?


----------



## subzero_sapphire (Dec 28, 2005)

I was under the impression the PowerPros haven't come out yet.  I know our dept had been looking into them, but it was like a "coming soon" kind of thing.  Maybe that has changed in the past few months.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 28, 2005)

It is also my understanding that they're not public yet.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 28, 2005)

MMiz said:
			
		

> It is also my understanding that they're not public yet.


 
We have them in our sprinters due to the realitivly close distance to the ground, it's easier to push a button than bend over and lift the wheels.

HOWEVER... Get the rugged wheels, b/c the thin wheels sink on any wet, non-solid surface. And they are heavy! The normal cot weighs about 60lbs, the powerpro weighs about 120lbs. Combine that with the patient, and you are lifting a lot more, and still have the same two person crew. And even though it helps to raise the patient up, you still have to hook the roll in bar on the yellow thing, and lift it up.. Placing about 100lbs of pressure on that bar, in order for the button to work.. 

So you are left holding the cot in mid air for 12 seconds... which is a long time.. lift a 200lb man and a 120lb cot by yourself for 12 seconds then come back and say you agree or disagree.. finally, the wheels get up there, and you can roll the patient in. UNLESS the battery is low b/c the charger connection is dusty, at which point, it doesn't go up all the way, and your stuck holding all 320 lbs, with no way to release, b/c you can't reach the override, b/c there is a control panel in the way.. and oops, there goes one disc, and two.. and three.. 

Now you're out of a job, on disability, and in pain 24/7.

My advice is stock up on one man jobs, and keep it in your POV so you can switch when it's your shift.


----------



## Jon (Dec 29, 2005)

I saw it at EMS Today in March. I was told "It will be out in a few months"

The big things:

The rear "shelf" telescopes into the cot, doesn't fold down to get in the way

The batteries are DeWalt power tool batteries - easy to charge and change.

Jon


----------



## Strike3 (Dec 29, 2005)

They are out for testing. We have 3 that have made the rounds to different trucks. I have to say, having to switch batteries in and out, having another charger in the unit, and the fact that it feels about 50lbs heavier sucks. It's great that you can just push a button, with one finger, and 300lbs goes skyward. It sucks when you go to put them in the truck though, and lift, cause the extra wieght is definately noticable, as well as when bringing it into a house.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 29, 2005)

Our service ordered six of them last May, according to my coworkers. They seen them at a convention somewhere, and they were delivered in October.. Thats when the final bill came. They signed an agreement that for free replacement over repair; they could not return the units.

Why?

Because the cost turned out to be four times that of the old ezpro R4's. That is, for the cost of 6 Power Pro stretchers, they could have purchased 24 EZ Pro R4's. :wacko:


----------



## EMS Vibes (Jan 17, 2006)

I've seen Ferno has a powered cot too called the Powerflexx. Is anyone using that or tried it out?


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 17, 2006)

Haven't seen one yet.

Welcome to EMTLife!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 17, 2006)

I saw a demo at an EMS conference a while back.  IMHO, they're not worth it, both in terms of cost and the limitations of the cots.


----------



## rescue9/NJ (Jan 17, 2006)

*power pro & Stryker*

I have heard that some crews like them and some crews don't. Do to the weight of the unit. Plus as a Captain of my Dept. they really are not cost affective. If you are looking in to getting them they are about $6 to 7,000.00 dollars for just (1) unit. The crews that I talked to say it’s just too heavy and the legs are to slow when they come up. But if you plan on getting them let me know how they work out for you.

:beerchug:


----------



## firegal920 (Jan 19, 2006)

Don't do it, don't do it, Don't do it. 

We have 2 power pro's and have had 8 people get blown out of the shift due to injuries from them because they weight so much more and take more time to load. Even with help, there are so many "pinch" points where fingers get crushed and I do mean crushed when others try to help you load it into the ambo.


----------

